# Swift bolero 680fb leisure battery replacement



## Adamsale (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi, I've had my 2007 Bolero 680fb since new. The leisure battery has never been replaced but is now showing signs of fatigue. What would be a suitable replacement - any recommendation please? Thanks John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well not knowing where it is positioned, you will have to check the measurements to see if it will fit, then go for 110vOLTS Min.

cabby


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

> Well not knowing where it is positioned, you will have to check the measurements to see if it will fit, then go for 110vOLTS Min.
> 
> cabby


I think Cabby meant 110ah not 110 Volts 

Edit: Banner batteries seem to have a pretty good name (assuming they make one in a suitable size).


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well spotted young man, a deliberate error to see if anyone reads my posts. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Bolero (6 mo ago)

Hi first time on here can anyone tell me where my leisure battery is located swift bolero 2016 please


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'll just add the link to your other post so you don't have answers in both. 









Leisure battery


New to all this we have a swift bolero 2016 can anyone who has one tell me where is the leisure battery located we can’t see it




www.motorhomefacts.com


----------

